# Driving to Al Aqah, Fujeirah



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

HI,

We're driving to the Sandy beach hotel tommorrow, wondering about the route, i'm sure theres a quicker way...

Currently we take this route

but this thread reccomends another route, I think it is this one????

Which is better and how long will it take? Don't want to miss diving tomorrow!

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to the Fujairah Rotana at Al Aqah 3 weeks ago, I used the 2nd route, definitely more picturesque. It's also the route that the Rotana recommends on their website.

I can back via Fujairah and ended up going through Al Dhaid and it was a right f*** about.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Great to see you're still keeping up the diving  I saw your video on Vimeo too, very nice.

Yours, 
A Stalker

(PS Road to RAK, truck road, then the nice windy mountain road to Dibba and hug the coast round to Al Aqua)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

And whatever you do don't book a room in Scummy Beach, unless you're after a throwback 70's Butlins vibe. A good friend had a terrible experience on of their boats too, PM me when you get back if you want details.


----------

